# Nudite de l'enfant



## Capri95 (2 Novembre 2022)

Bonjour 👋 
Depuis quelques jours la petite puce de 3 ans que j'acceuil, descend son pantalon, sa jupe, ses collants et sa culotte, enfin ce qu'elle a sur elle.
Je ne suis pas toujours derrière elle et quand je m'en rend compte, je lui explique que se sont ses trésors et qu'il ne faut les montrer à personne.
Mon fils de 9 ans est à la maison et il vient me dire " maman E se met toute nue ! "
Souvent elle chante le "petit vers tout nu"
Je sais bien que les petits/ petites ont un rapport à la nudite différent, selon les âges.
Mes explications ne semble pas pertinentes au vu de ses réactions. Elle met les mains sur ses oreilles et ferme les yeux...
Je dois mettre au courant le PE pour savoir si elle fait la même chose chez elle ? 
C'est délicat d'aborder le sujet de nos jours, bien que je sache que ce ne sont pas des choses à prendre à la légère.
Une idée 💡 pour mettre le sujet sur la table et aussi en discuter avec l'enfant ?
Par avance merci pour le retour de vos expériences.


----------



## angèle1982 (2 Novembre 2022)

Bonjour je dirais protégez-vous ainsi que votre famille et votre fils de 9 ans ... combien y a t-il eu de problème avec çà !!! les PE pourraient chercher la petite bête ! je l'a rhabille vite fait bien fait ... mais est-elle propre ? car la grande mode pour "acquérir" la propreté est de mettre les enfants "c.l nu" j'ai eu des demandes dans ce sens alors elle le fait sans doute chez elle !!!


----------



## Capri95 (2 Novembre 2022)

Elle a acquis la propreté depuis l'année dernière début Avril, avant son entrée à la maternelle.
C'est la première fois qu'elle agit de cette manière.
Elle n'était pas c.nul lors de son apprentissage de la propreté ce n'était pas dans l'optique des PE.


----------



## Ladrine 10 (2 Novembre 2022)

En parler le plus simplement du monde aux parents
Ne pas avoir de tabous 
Que vous avez remarqué depuis quelques jours qu'elle se déshabille facilement dans la journée
S'ils l ont  également remarqué ? 
Vu se qu'elle chante les PE lui ont certainement lu le livre 
Leur posé la question


----------



## angèle1982 (2 Novembre 2022)

Capri95 c'était juste une piste ! donc là ce n'est pas le cas ... puisqu'elle est déjà propre ! peut-être que les PE lui chantent cette chanson le soir afin qu'elle se déshabille et elle prend donc cela comme un jeu et ne fait pas la différence avec dans la journée ??? à voir avec les parents ...


----------



## Capri95 (2 Novembre 2022)

J'ai bien compris angel1982   souvent l'écriture parait plus dure que quand il y a une discussion de vive voix !
C'est bien pour ça que les smiley sont cool pour faire passé une émotion.
En tout cas merci pour tes retours ! ainsi que vous autres


----------



## Petuche (2 Novembre 2022)

Si elle chante '' le petit vers tout nu'' Elle doit associer les gestes aux paroles de la chanson... Il se peut effectivement que les PE lui chantent en la deshabillent le soir. Donc pour cet enfant c'est un jeu. Mais faire quand même très attention à vous et votre famille. Mais je suis d'accord avec le fait d'en parler aux PE sans gêne et sans tabout.


----------



## nounoucat1 (2 Novembre 2022)

Il ne faut pas faire de la nudité un tabou . Elle associe sa nudité a la chanson demander simplement aux parents vous saurez le pourquoi ? 
Par contre surveillez la plus pour la stopper avant qu'elle soit cul nu. Il ne faut pas vous facher ou crier simplement lui dire chez nounou on ne joue pas tout nu , tu vois bien par exemple nounou porte une culotte et son pantalon fiston aussi et copain .
Si ça se trouve ses parents sont nus chez eux ou évoluent  facilement nus??
C'est pourquoi il faut préciser chez nounou.
J'ai déjà eu des parents qui me demandaient de mettre le petit cul nu pour ne plus mettre de couche et aller au pot je ne supporte pas l'idée .c'est non j'ai déjà eu des petits qui tombaient assis sur un jouet et se faisaient un bleu aux fesses ou aux cuisses avec couche et pantalon alors sans rien ??!


----------



## angèle1982 (2 Novembre 2022)

Voilà tout à fait nounoucat1 c'est ce que j'ai dit plus haut ! demande c.l nu pour la propreté j'ai eu une seule demande il y a 2 ans !!! et NON chez moi ... et oui il faut protéger sa famille avant que les PE ne racontent n'importe quoi !!!


----------



## Griselda (2 Novembre 2022)

Oui il faut absolument en parler avec les Parents.
Sans dramatiser bien sur car le jeune enfant n'a pas, normalement, de perception sexuelle. Pour lui montrer son sexe ou son bras c'est pareil.
C'est bien aux adultes, les Parents et autres éducateurs que d'enseigner la notion de pudeur pour lui même comme pour les autres. Souvent le jeune enfant va s'interresser spécialement à ces parties intimes quand il va s'interesser aussi à la gestion de sa continence. 
Possible aussi qu'à la maison les Parents ont un point de vue sur la question assez "libres" pour autant il est très important pour l'enfant d'apprendre sa pudeur et celle des autres et ce discours doit aussi être tenu très simplement et clairement par ses parents. Tu peux leur raconter de quelle façon toi tu lui en a parlé car c'est une bonne façon, ils peuvent s'en inspirer. S'ils jugent que leur enfant peut se promener toute nue chez eux, pourquoi pas, ça les regarde et c'est un point de vue qui se defends mais il est important alors qu'ils lui expliquent très clairement qu'il y a des choses qu'on ne peut absolument pas faire en public, dans la rue, chez des Amis ou de la Famille, chez Nounou. Expliquer que les personnes qui l'entourent (Nounou, ses copains, ta famille...) n'ont pas envie de voir "ses trésors" et donc qu'il faut respecter ça.
Expliquer qu'elle est une petite fille et pas un petit ver donc si elle veut mimer le petit ver tout nu de sa chanson rigolote elle doit faire semblant, elle doit garder ses vêtements.


----------



## Capri95 (2 Novembre 2022)

Tout à fait nounoucat1 et Griselda 
Je lui ai dit également que tatie ne se mettait pas toute nue, que j'avais mon pantalon et ma culotte et pareil pour mon fils ainsi que les autres enfants.
Je l'avais également cité dans mon précédent message : je lui dit aussi que se sont ses "trésors" et qu'il ne faut les montrer à personne.
Crier et se fâcher n'apportent rien de constructif pour l'enfant, je vais plus la surveillé dorénavant.
J'en parle dès cet après-midi à la maman, pour avoir sa version et de cette manière je me couvre aussi, malgré que cela ne reste que des paroles.


----------



## Griselda (2 Novembre 2022)

Oui la surveiller et dès qu'elle commence à essayer de se déshabiller, lui redire calmement et fermement que c'est interdit.
Ca lui passera d'autant plus vite qu'à la maison on tient le même discours.


----------



## liline17 (2 Novembre 2022)

Capri95 a dit: 


> J'en parle dès cet après-midi à la maman, pour avoir sa version et de cette manière je me couvre aussi, malgré que cela ne reste que des paroles.


quoi, tu te couvres? mais je croyais que tu étais habillée


----------



## Capri95 (2 Novembre 2022)

lol ça va hein !  🤭 😅 j'ai fait un lapsus et je m'en suis rendue compte qu'avec ton message 😮
D'ailleurs je t'en remercie


----------



## Capri95 (2 Novembre 2022)

Plus sérieusement, je viens d'avoir la maman par message. Elle m'a confirmé que elle l'avait fait une fois ou deux à la maison, mais que pour elle c'était sans conséquences puisqu'elle n'avait plus recommencé. Elle m'a également dit " qu'elle lui avait bien dit qu'on n'enlève pas son pantalon, ni rien d'ailleurs"
Ayant les deux mêmes discours je pense que cela va lui passer vite.


----------



## nounoucat1 (2 Novembre 2022)

Très bien rien ne vaut une bonne communication avec les Pe. Plutôt que de s'interroger et imaginer un problème. 
Non mais quand même elle est culotté Liline de se moquer?!


----------



## Capri95 (2 Novembre 2022)

Eh oui, notre liline porte une culotte elle ! 😂C'est bien pour ça qu'elle est culotté.
Oki je sors..😁
Merci nounoucat1 pour l'idée de la culotte. 😗


----------



## liline17 (3 Novembre 2022)

c'est tout à fait ça, surtout que chez nous, c'est moi qui porte la culotte


----------



## assmatzam (3 Novembre 2022)

@liline17 heureusement que ton mari ne porte pas de culotte 
Sinon ru aurais quelques soucis à te faire 

Quoi que c'est à la mode les maris qui mettent les sous vêtements de leur femme en cachette 
😂🤣😂🤣😂🤣😂🤣


----------



## liline17 (3 Novembre 2022)

assmatzam, tu ne connais pas le sens de cette expression? dans un couple, celui qui porte la culotte est celui qui décide de tout


----------



## assmatzam (3 Novembre 2022)

Si bien sûr que je connais 
Et moi aussi c'est moi qui porte la culotte à la maison 
Même si Mr aime dire le contraire


----------



## nounoucat1 (3 Novembre 2022)

Et dans l'expression celui qui porte la culotte elle n'est pas féminine. La culotte était sûrement le pantalon dans les temps où seuls les hommes en portaient!
Nous tout de même on part de la nudité pour parler culotte. Pour du coup si mon mari s'était mis à porter mes culottes avec dentelle je me serais grave inquiétée en plus je ne supporte pas trop qu'il prenne mes affaires en general


----------



## nounoucat1 (3 Novembre 2022)

Alors moi porter la culotte même pas en rêve je vis avec un macho de cro magnon oui ça existe


----------



## liline17 (3 Novembre 2022)

effectivement, je n'avais jamais plus que ça réfléchis sur l'histoire de cette expression, au XVIII eme siècle, les hommes portaient ce genre de culotte, puis les premiers pantalons sont apparus, au moment de la révolution, portés par des personnes des classes populaires, et qu'on a appelé les sans culottes


----------

